# Your Dream Guitar...



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

I was talking to a friend the other day about our "perfect" or "dream" guitars. He said he would like to have a fanned fret 8-string Iceman, I said a PRS custom 24 7-string with DiMarzio D-activators and a quilted maple top in amber brown would just be killer. 

I then thought that it would be interesting to hear other people's opinions about their own personal "dream guitar" So please, If you feel like sharing, do so. (Also, any good ideas might be used by other people who like them...) 

Pics are also welcomed and encouraged!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

My dream guitar would have to be, my Agile Pendulum 82527, with a Bareknuckle Aftermath in the bridge, and a Bareknuckle ColdSweat in the neck. Everything else about it is perfect.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

^ I hear you dude...those are so beast...i haven't played one but they look awesome and i really think i would like fanned frets. I'm looking to get one in the next few months. If only they made a seven version of the dual pickup model...sigh...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

Hm. Hard.

Nolly's BRJ Jekyll 727, Fred's Strandberg #6 or a Blackmachine B2.


----------



## espman (Apr 18, 2011)

A multi-scale 8 string with the following specs:
Koa neck and body
Flammed Koa top
ss frets
25.5"-27.5" scale
Ebony fretboard
Piezo of some sort
Duncan JB/Jazz combo ('cause multiscale 8 string duncans will ever happen )
Set through construction
20" radius


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Hm. Hard.
> 
> Nolly's BRJ Jekyll 727, Fred's Strandberg #6 or a Blackmachine B2.


 
I absolutely love strandbergs, i played my friends seven string, and the trapezoidal neck profile was actually kind of comfortable and cool.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

mine is on it's way!





e!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ^ I hear you dude...those are so beast...i haven't played one but they look awesome and i really think i would like fanned frets. I'm looking to get one in the next few months. If only they made a seven version of the dual pickup model...sigh...



They did but they sold out fairly quickly. I'd keep checking back on Rondo's multiscale page every week or so. There was a B-Stock one on there a couple days ago but that one went QUICK!


----------



## Darknut (Apr 18, 2011)

one that doesn't suck a DICKSACK like mine. Uhh, wood finish 7 string 27 fret xiphos with emg 707s or SOME SHIT like that. Fuckin double humFUCKers


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

Basically, it's similar to what would be a white MTM-1 minus the stupid seven inlay and with bareknuckle mules.

not even kidding. I'm hard for any guitar laid out like the MTM-1 even though I HATE slipknot..

Or more on the expensive side of things... a BRJ Jekyll with locking fixed bridge, much like the one on the MTM-1 and with the same pickup configurations. and in white with black binding..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't narrow it down to a single guitar, because I'd want some with a different range of pickups and woods. I mean I have a perfect tone that I'd like to achieve in my head, but how I'd get that relies on so many variables I couldn't imagine what I'd need to do to get it.

I do know that my dream guitar would probably be an Ibanez RG7/8 with a bolt on wizard II neck, sperzel trim lok tuners. Beyond that, I'd want different finishes, different pick up configurations, bridges, woods etc. No single guitar would fulfll all my needs, but Ibanez come damn close.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know if this is my dream guitar per se, but I'm suddenly very interested in the idea of a neck through RG with that sparkly flip-flop paint like they use on the Xiphos. Shark tooth inlays and bound fretboard/headstock. Pickups mounted directly to the body. Hard tail, string through and locking tuners. I think they have made something pretty similar in the past, but it was made in Korea or something... I'd prefer it to be made in Japan.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 18, 2011)

For seven string I'm starting to think its either a Petrucci BFR 7 with a rosewood neck, or a BRJ Jekyll 727 with a spalted maple top.

As for six, I'd have to say once again that a Petrucci JPX would be nice, as would a BFR, or a PRS Custom 24. A Blackmachine would be nice i reckon haha

Fortunately until i find the money to buy any of those guitars, I already have a Carvin Holdsworth Fatboy, which is one of my dream guitars.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine is up the stairs in my room! Neon Green USA Dean RC7. It is the be-all end-all guitar for me.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> Mine is up the stairs in my room! Neon Green USA Dean RC7. It is the be-all end-all guitar for me.



Repaint it neon pink or I'll have Chris Storey come down there and snap the lower horn off of it..  jk


----------



## lava (Apr 18, 2011)

Ibanez LACS RGA 6 w/mahogany body, Brazilian tulipwood cap, macassar ebony fretboard, and purple heart neck. Gaudy, I know.


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> Mine is up the stairs in my room! Neon Green USA Dean RC7. It is the be-all end-all guitar for me.



I want pics, my god I want pics.

I seen one like that on DCGL's website and I had insta-GAS.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't total what I need in 1 guitar. I have 2 guitars that are where I wanted them to a T and I would not change a thing on, a 3rd in the mix.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> mine is on it's way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh. ANOTHER epic masterpiece build from scherzo? Can't wait to see it man!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

my green dot


----------



## krypter (Apr 18, 2011)

A Mockingbird NOT made by BC Rich. Alder Body, Quilted Maple top in Trans Black Burst. 24 fret maple neck w/ ebony board, my band logo inlays, Ibanez ZR Trem, Dimarzio Super Distortion in the bridge, Jackson Sustaniac in the neck, 1 volume, 1 tone, p-u switch mounted in the "upper horn" and the other switched mounted between the volume and tone knobs. Red binding on the whole bit.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 18, 2011)

I cant have a dream guitar because i change what i like to play so fast and have so many diffrent prefernces


----------



## Nile (Apr 18, 2011)

krypter said:


> A Mockingbird NOT made by BC Rich. Alder Body, Quilted Maple top in Trans Black Burst. 24 fret maple neck w/ ebony board, my band logo inlays, Ibanez ZR Trem, Dimarzio Super Distortion in the bridge, Jackson Sustaniac in the neck, 1 volume, 1 tone, p-u switch mounted in the "upper horn" and the other switched mounted between the volume and tone knobs. Red binding on the whole bit.


 Pictures! Now!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hopefully I'll have something tomorrow that sorta fits this 

although I always come up with more "dream" guitars.

I still want a Michael Spalt Hybrid
apex guitars - Spalt Instruments


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 18, 2011)

Curt said:


> I want pics, my god I want pics.
> 
> I seen one like that on DCGL's website and I had insta-GAS.



I own the one that was up on DCGL's website. I live an hour from Denver where the shop is located. Taxes came back a few weeks after they got it in and that was all the motivation I needed. I still need to get my sisters camera and take better pictures. I'll do that tomorrow. And CooleyJr, if Chris Storey broke the lower horn off my RC7 I wouldn't care because that would mean Chris Storey touched my RC7


----------



## krypter (Apr 18, 2011)

Nile said:


> Pictures! Now!




LOL! Yea dude, believe me, i wish that existed. I sell ALL of my other guitars to buy just one.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine is on the way too.


----------



## kamello (Apr 18, 2011)

something with an RGA Shape, 24 frets, Floyd rose, Silverburst, or Bahama Blue Quilted top, 7 string, with a Lundgren M7 for bridge, and a Liquifire for the Neck, something like Vai's or PRS Inlays, Grover Tuners, Chrome Hardware.....that would be








yeaah, definetly something like that... 

edit: this one would be nice too...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Haha pizza box guitar ftw


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 18, 2011)

Purple PRS Custom-24
Parker Fly Mojo with a piezo and a dark brown stain

A 7 string S series, Purple flamed maple top, Piezo, and 2 Dimarzio Blaze pickups. Would also want a 6 of this!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

A 7 string parker fly would be really nice as well.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to say that the agile pendulums are pretty damn tasty looking, A seven string version of one of those with D-activators would keep me pretty happy for a long while. (Or at least until something else catches my eye)


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 19, 2011)

My Gary Kramer, with an under-the-fretboard neck pickup. Maybe Bareknuckles, haven't tried any myself. And some graphic on it done by either my vocals or an artist I've been friends with since middle school.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 19, 2011)

My Jackson 7 - love it. Best playing and sounding guitar I've ever owned. Hoping that the sister coming later on this year will be the same.


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 19, 2011)

These 7 string PRS custom 24s sound killer. There are so many incredible guitars out there but I'd say my current dream guitar would be a 7 string Steinberger gm7ta with a deep stained quilted maple top! mmmm


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 19, 2011)

I have mine:







But maybe in a 7?


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 19, 2011)

Would have to fit these specs:


Awesomely shreddable neck.
7 or perhaps 8 strings
27 Frets
Titanium Fretwire that never wears down
Headless construction
Easily blocked trem unit
4 humbuckers(singlecoil sized) with versatile wiring options(coil taps, QUADRUPLE PARALLELL ZOMGG )
Sustainiac unit
Built in Axe-FX that is controlled via brainwaves
NASA strings that never break or stretch out.
Spaceage nanomachine body that sounds like wood, but weighs less than a pound overall. Can change colour scheme/shape at will. Also repels any kind of dings/scratches/grime.
Integrated anti-gravity unit so I don't need a strap or guitar stand


----------



## ROAR (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably some guitar I've never played or even seen in person but a lot of people worship. like a Blackmachine or something. Since they're so revered it's only perfect so I can pretend to be boss while having something like no one has.

In all reality those are neat guitars, but going from my limited experience so far I like Petrucci's. So a Petrucci 7 with BKP RY's in some goofy finish. Though neck through would be cool.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm...

Oni eight-string custom guitar
carbon fiber wrapped body
Phenolic fretboard
Stainless frets
Zero fret
Piezo-equipped Hipshot bridge
Q-Tuner 'buckers in neck and bridge, transparent with red wiring
EMG TBC active EQ system

Since my bank account isn't big enough, I'll make do with my incoming semi-custom Intrepid Pro....


----------



## Variant (Apr 19, 2011)

I want a guitar that plays itself so I can make drinks in the middle of a set, then gets me multiple chicks for three- (four-, five-, etc.) ways while my gear tears itself down. Perfect.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 19, 2011)

There isn't really any specific guitar i would like to have, as i would need a good number of them. However, currently a dream guitar of mine would be...

Essentially, a seven string version of Guthrie Govan's signature Suhr, BUT:
With a kill switch, and a sustainer (but the sustainer might change the tone... see, i need many guitars!!!), tremol-no. Oh and most importantly: True temperament frets. I will have this one day 

Another dream guitar would be basically an Oni 8 string (not sure which wood...), Low F# to high e, with a pickup configuration (as in, the 5 way switch business) the same as the guthrie govan model, this time defo with a sustainer (if an 8 string one existed anyway..), a kill switch, some form of 8 string true temperament frets (if they existed, so for now i'll leave this one out ^^ ).


Tbh i would need a few dream guitars :/


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2011)

My V is damn close, but to be absolutely perfect it would need an extra couple of frets. 

I have a number of ideas about what would be absolutely perfect... definitely a 7 string Iceman would be up there, thru-neck, fixed bridge, 24 frets, with Blackouts or some other high-output pickups (BKP or DiMarzio perhaps)... and an EBONY fretboard, not rosewood.

If we're talking sixers, then it would have to be this:

Jazzmaster shape
Thru neck, with the big 70s CBS Fender headstock
Mahogany with quilted maple top (natural finish, no scratchplate)
EMG 81 at bridge and 85 in middle (no neck pickup, like the ESP Stef Carpenters)
Hipshot non-locking trem
Locking tuners
24 fret ebony fingerboard
One volume and one tone control, no fancy Jazzmaster gubbins
Five-way selector a la Ibanez

= win.

I would sell parts of my anatomy to get my hands on that.



tl;dr: a metal-styled Jazzmaster. Although those specs could also work on most shapes...


----------



## Enter Paradox (Apr 19, 2011)

For me, either one of these below:

JPX7/6, hardtail instead of trems (oh wait, block it)
Mayones Regius 7/6 Gothic (swamp ash, matt black)
DC 727 natural flamed maple top - walnut body - 5pc maple-walnut

all ebony boarded, no inlays

oh and yes any Blackmachines


----------



## Hosenbugler (Apr 19, 2011)

An Ibanez S570B in white, with DiMarzio Crunch Lab/True Velvet/Liquifire pickups and coil tap.

Also, a 22-fret, maple-board Strat with DiMarzio Cruisers in the bridge and neck and a True Velvet in the middle.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 19, 2011)

A deamoness custom, 7 String, Hardtail, BK pups, Spalted maple or a Burl top finished in bright fookin orange stain, oooooooooooo yes


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ibanez "Chimera" 7*

Basswood RGD2127Z body with a one piece flame maple top
RG1527Z neck with reverse headstock matched to the body, ebony fretboard and abalone inlays
Edge Zero bridge w/ZPS 3
K7/Apex1 control layout
Dimarzio Blaze Custom 7 and Blaze Neck 7
Buzz Feiten tuning system

D'addario 9-42 + 62 for Drop A


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2011)

Please...the wait is killing me


----------



## celticelk (Apr 19, 2011)

My dream guitar would have to be a single-cutaway; either Les Paul or Tele style would work for me, although I lean toward the Paul. A dream 8-string would be easy: an LP-bodied version of the Schecter ATX C-8 I'm already planning to buy, in walnut satin, with piezo. (DCGL has a Solo-8, but it's got that godawful transparent purple finish.) A dream 6-string would probably be a singlecut version of the piezo-equipped Steinberger Synapse, with a TransTrem, in some looks-like-wood finish.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blackmachine F8 (currently for sale on BM's website for GBP 4500)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Please...the wait is killing me



WHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!???????!!!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 19, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Please...the wait is killing me


 
HOLY FUCKING SATAN


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha, I always like to throw that out there and see reactions 
See my signature if curious. Should be born before Christmas


----------



## kamello (Apr 19, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Would have to fit these specs:
> 
> 
> Awesomely shreddable neck.
> ...


 

Fuck mine, i'll take 4 of these


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 19, 2011)

7 string Ironbird with the same specs as my Stealth with the exception of chrome hardware and larger frets.


----------



## Nile (Apr 19, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> 7 string Ironbird with the same specs as my Stealth with the exception of chrome hardware and larger frets.


 
Fuck yes I will take one of those
But I'd prefer a spalted top one with the black burst edge coming in on the natural top and with black hardware. Tuners made from satan's teeth, the nut can be carved from his skull, and the bridge carved from his horns.
I shall be a demigod with such a guitar.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 19, 2011)

esp, same shape as the Gus G sig

24 frets 
Dark green flamed maple top
Dimarzio D activator xs
master tone
master volume
all black hardware
Floyd rose original trem
Alien hieroglyphic inlays
neck through maple 
maple body


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2011)

One of these would do me


----------



## ahull123 (Apr 20, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> One of these would do me



as an 8 string though!!!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 20, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> as an 8 string though!!!!!


 As a fanned fret one also.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 20, 2011)

whats the guys name that does the custom guitars, something like humschfield or something like that ? id want one from that dude, or an Oni.. specs i have no idea, id just like one to appear next to me right now... HOLY SHIT... oh, i woke up


----------



## numberonejrio (Apr 20, 2011)

My RGA121 is everything I really need in a guitar. Thin maple neck, mahogany body, hardtail, 24 frets, 1 volume 1 tone, just about the right weight, maybe some BKPs instead of the stock pickups but its not a necessity.


----------



## Nile (Apr 20, 2011)

numberonejrio said:


> My RGA121 is everything I really need in a guitar. Thin maple neck, mahogany body, hardtail, 24 frets, 1 volume 1 tone, just about the right weight, maybe some BKPs instead of the stock pickups but its not a necessity.


 What is a necessesity is abalone, lots and lots of abalone.


----------



## Lankles (Apr 20, 2011)

*For Being Fast:*
7 string
5 piece maple + wenge neck through
Inline reverse agile-interceptor headstock
27" scale
24 super jumbo frets
ebony fretboard, no inlays
RGD shape 
mahogany body
trans black flame maple top
BKP calibrated aftermath set
Volume knob (500k)
OFR+tremol-no
satin finish

*For Being Slow*
7 string
5 piece rosewood + wenge neck through
Schecteresque headstock
25.5" scale
22 medium frets
Pao Ferro fretboard, no inlays
Korina body
Framus Panthera shape
BKP calibrated warpig set
Volume knob (250k)
TOM + tailpiece
Natural dark stain finish

... and also 25.5" and 24.75" 6 string variants.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 21, 2011)

another "mine is on the way" dream guitar, due hopefully at the end of the year

but im getting the 8 string version of this with maple burl top, not the spalted top pictured on todds guitar


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2011)

Buying one at the end of the year.


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> another "mine is on the way" dream guitar, due hopefully at the end of the year
> 
> but im getting the 8 string version of this with maple burl top, not the spalted top pictured on todds guitar



that is fucking sex in my face


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok now the GAS is for the Petrucci JPXI wow, that is mad guitar. I'll take two!


----------



## blister7321 (Apr 21, 2011)

this exact guitar


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 21, 2011)

a cole clark stealth for me,
i might have one lined up after 2 years of searching but i think it will fall through


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 21, 2011)

27", 7 String, 4+3 headstock
Ebony fretboard, custom logo on 12th, darkened steel jumbo frets, mid profile neck
Matte black hardware, H-H, 2 Volume, 2 Tone, killswitch, Floyd
No bevels, superstrat shape, white binding, blood red clearcoat with black burst, matching headstock

Bad ass.


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> I own the one that was up on DCGL's website. I live an hour from Denver where the shop is located. Taxes came back a few weeks after they got it in and that was all the motivation I needed. I still need to get my sisters camera and take better pictures. I'll do that tomorrow. And CooleyJr, if Chris Storey broke the lower horn off my RC7 I wouldn't care because that would mean Chris Storey touched my RC7





You're an asshole. I say that in the most respectful way possible.


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2011)

To add that which I have already named:

Gibson 1959 VOS Les Paul with BKP Mules
Ran Crusher 7 string in white with black binding all around
Alder body, Maple neck, blank ebony fretboard, 24 frets. BKP's of some sort, not sure what'd i'd go for in a 7...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 21, 2011)

this but probably in a different color and different inlays(or no inlays for that matter)


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 8, 2012)

just this:


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2012)

7 string Parker Fly currently. Honest to God who knows if I'd bond with it though.


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 8, 2012)

The Pro X Mockingbird is more or less exactly what I would order from the custom shop 6-string wise. I'd love them to bring the Wanderer back, I might finally find an explorer shaped guitar that has all the features I want in a guitar. I'd love an explorer with 24 frets, ebony fretboard, neck through construction, Floyd rose trem and EMG's. It could work in 7-string too.


----------



## blaaargh (Sep 8, 2012)

I could never have just one guitar for all my tonal/tuning needs. Here's a couple I've been thinking about:

6 strings:
for standard tuning - swamp ash tele with a p90 in the bridge
d standard/drop c - some kind of les paul thing, maybe a prs se sc korina
c standard/drop Bb - my sg 

7strings:
iceman 7 with bkp warpig/coldsweat
something with a 24.75-26" fan, for my open c tuning


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like I got what I wanted


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Looks like I got what I wanted



Saw the pic on facebook, crazy!


----------



## DXL (Sep 8, 2012)

my dream guitar would be a monson asylum with emg 81/85 pickups, either that or a gibson sg with a 25 1/2 inch scale, 24 frets, 81/85 pickups, and a black body with red pinstripes around the edges, and maybe even an inline headstock, thatd look pretty cool on an sg


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 8, 2012)

7/8 string, probably just an Agile or LTD with one bridge pickup and no tone controls. nice and simple.
6 string:
Three pickups, comes with .11 gauge strings factory tuned to Open B Minor, my tuning of choice for 6 strings.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 8, 2012)

Something exactly like this, basically a LP Jr. with a humbucker.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 8, 2012)

I basically want a Schecter C7 Blackjack ATX Sunburst, but with the following changes:
- The guitar should be built like an SLS model (thinner body and neck)
- The neck should be true neck-trough, not set-neck
- The neck should be 27" instead of 26.5"
- I would have a personalized inlay in the fretboard instead of the ATX lightning
- The hardware should all be black instead of black-chrome
- The inlay on the neck and the side dots would be LED equipped for the glow-in-the-dark look
- The guitar should come with a specially made hardcase

A picture where you can see the finish:





...I REALLY, REALLY like that satin sunburst finish!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 8, 2012)

Picture tells more than thousand words.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 8, 2012)

*personal edit* Hardtail UV7 in pearl white.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow a necrobump on my first thread I ever started. 

My tastes have definitely changed though, now I just want a slightly fanned 7 string strandberg.


----------



## blaaargh (Sep 9, 2012)

DXL said:


> my dream guitar would be a monson asylum with emg 81/85 pickups, either that or a gibson sg with a 25 1/2 inch scale, 24 frets, 81/85 pickups, and a black body with red pinstripes around the edges, and maybe even an inline headstock, thatd look pretty cool on an sg



You mean turn it into an RG?


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 9, 2012)

For 6s,
A Gibson Explorer with the 84 control layout that looks like this





and some sort of knotwork inlay, and a 24.75" scale, and then another one similar to it with a 27" scale.

For a 7,
a 7 string version of this with a red flamed maple top and black hardware


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 9, 2012)

It's impossible to narrow this down to one, so here goes:



*6ers*:

- Jackson Soloist in Kawasabi Green, string-thru fixed bridge, DiMarzio X2N bridge and Fernandes Sustainer neck pickups, 24-fret ebony board, locking tuners, wired up for a single volume control (with a coil-split for the X2N), a 3-way toggle selector and two killswitches for Buckethead-esque madness. Basically an evolution of my awesome new SLXT.

- I'd have another exactly like that, but with a Floyd (in case I occasionally needed one)

- Something exactly like my Gibson Flying V but white, neck-thru, with a much less fragile neck/headstock design (different headstock angle and a scarf jointed neck, maybe?), 24 frets, locking tuners and again, two killswitches.

- And another exactly like that too, except cherry red (like mine) and with 22 frets, a black scratchplate and two P-90s.

- Warmoth Jazzcaster, chambered swamp ash body, 22-fret ebony fretboard, very fat maple neck, natural finish with black scratchplate, P-90 bridge pickup and then middle and neck single-coils, fixed bridge, locking tuners.

- Something in the style of a Les Paul Custom - 22 frets, black, gold hardware, but neck-thru and with a better headstock/neck design with regards to strength etc... it would have a DiMarzio Super Distortion bridge pickup and a Fernandes Sustainer neck pickup, and the obligatory two kill switches, and would be significantly chambered/weight relieved.

- A high-end (maybe Ran) replica of a Washburn EC29, oil finished mahogany body and maple thru-neck with Stephens Extended Cutaway neck joint, oil finished one-piece mahogany top, 29-fret ebony board, DiMarzio Super Distortion bridge pickup and Air Norton S neck pickup, master volume control and 5-way pickup switch, Hipshot fixed bridge, locking tuners.



*7s:*

- Ran Iceman 7-string with Hipshot fixed bridge, white-finished mahogany body, maple thru-neck, Dimarzio X2N 7 bridge pickup and PAF 7 neck pickup, 24-fret ebony board, black hardware, 5-way selector, volume control

- Ibanez RG7 with Hipshot fixed bridge, white-finished basswood body, maple neck and fretboard, black hardware, DiMarzio CL/LF set

- Jackson King V 7-string, maple neck-thru, oil-finished korina body and top, 27-fret ebony board, single Duncan Blackout (Phase I size), tune-o-matic bridge and string-thru tail, SLS headstock.

- Another 7-string King V like the above, but finished in October Pearl with a black Floyd Rose, and a BK Warpig instead of a Blackout.



*Bass*

- Fender Geddy Lee signature Jazz Bass 4-string

- Warwick Thumb NT 5 string

- Steinberger Synapse 5 string

- Warwick Thumb SC 6 string




There, I think that's it.


----------



## Valnob (Sep 9, 2012)

It would be a Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci BFR 7 Custom with gold hardware and a flamed maple top green/gray with a all rosewood neck


----------



## sleightest (Sep 10, 2012)

this is what I want to build but with a 27inch scale 24 fret neck.




Dream guitar is a swirl universe with the pyramids.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2012)

I have it... 






5pc maple/wenge neckthru
Mahogany wings/Quilted Maple Cap
Birdseye maple board
27 frets
27" scale
Lo Pro Edge 7
Sperzel locking tuners
H/S 3-way toggle w/ momentary killswitch

Built buy our own DJohns74...


----------



## linchpin (Sep 29, 2012)

Simply.... this.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

A couple of Strandbergs, a couple of Rick Toones.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Sep 29, 2012)

Basically, this lady:





I still hate myself for having bought the model with 22 frets, but alas, it is one of the coolest guitars I have ever played and I am fairly satisfied with it. I wish Ibanez made thinner RGs that combine the shape and aerodynamic feel of sabers with the pointy design of RGs. DiMarzio pickups+LED inlays and that's about it.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 29, 2012)

As seen here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...rial-9-string-custom-carbon-fiber-guitar.html


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 29, 2012)

^This but bit more customized.

Bastard V Body shape
Right Handed
6 String
25,5 Scale
24 frets
Neck-Thru
Mahogany Body
Maple Neck
B.C Rich Beast headstock
Grover Rotomatic 102-18BC Machine Heads
TonePros Tune-O-Matic Black Bridge with Stop Tailpiece
Black Hardware
Earvana Compensated nut
Schaller Straplocks
Black Gloss Finish
Bareknuckle Warpig Neck
Bareknuckle Warpig Bridge
3-Way Toggle
Tuned B standard


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Those are badass!


----------



## JoeyW (Sep 30, 2012)

.Strandberg* #31.


----------



## Semichastny (Sep 30, 2012)

A Schecter SLS C-8 but with:

Wenge/Bubinga Neck-thru
Alder Body with Paduak Top
1 vol
3-way pick up selector


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Sep 30, 2012)

8-String Ibanez Iceman
Ive seen Meshuggah with these. Cant seem to find a pic

Also the Jackson Joe Duplantier uses (with the Gojira "g" inlay), would be pretty sweet


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have three that I hope to be getting next year 

ESP M-II Urban Camo






ESP M-II CTM Snow White 






Jackson Sl2h MAHQ in Trans Green 






Or you could say a bunch of ESPs and Jacksons, not much else on the mind these days.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

RGA121, and I got to buy one about 1.5 years ago


----------



## ASoC (Oct 1, 2012)

7 string Ibanez S series with 24 frets, Sperzel locking tuners, and a hipshot bridge  best thing ever


----------



## cronux (Oct 1, 2012)

really simple

a modified Jackson COW7 

thiner neck
neck through 
SD Blackout 
volume pot in a different position
etc.

and the best part - URBAN.CAMO.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 1, 2012)

My vik that should be here very soon


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 1, 2012)

No matter how I hate his playing, I love his guitar.
The only thing I'd change is I love white binding around fingerboard and headstock, I love it.
Never saw one in my country and probably will never see, even if there was one still price would be so high that I'd have to sell my car to buy it


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 1, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> No matter how I hate his playing, I love his guitar.
> The only thing I'd change is I love white binding around fingerboard and headstock, I love it.
> Never saw one in my country and probably will never see, even if there was one still price would be so high that I'd have to sell my car to buy it



That's a very a badass design. It looks like a poor man's version of something H.R. Giger would design.

I wonder who the hell listens to Rusty Cooley.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Oct 1, 2012)

*6-string* (for more rock stuff):
- superstrat shape, maple neck, alder body
- 2 humbuckers with coil splits.
- telecaster bridge
- no tone knob

In short, my dream 6-string is very much the one I already have  Though I'd like to have thinner neck and maybe different headstock.

*7-string* (for more metal stuff):
- superstrat shape, maple neck, alder body
- 25,5''-27'' fanned neck.
- fixed bridge
- 2 humbuckers with coil splits.
- no tone knob


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghoul-7 said:


> 8-String Ibanez Iceman
> Ive seen Meshuggah with these. Cant seem to find a pic


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like the finish on those guitars. Anyone knows its name?


----------



## Miek (Oct 1, 2012)

Thinner, lightweight superstrat, simple controls, two humbuckers. Christ, I'm boring.

Oh, and with darren's sick ass bolt on techniquez (volume II)


----------



## Saidincontext (Oct 1, 2012)

A 7 string kramertorium w/original Floyd, solid mahogany with maple quilt, rosewood fretboard, C neck, and bareknuckle Blackhawk/Manhattan combo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2012)

At the moment, a baritone (27") version of the LTD BUZ-7 with an Ebony fingerboard.






EDIT: Wait... Found it. 

Sure, it's not Ibanez thin or an Alder body, but it's close.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 1, 2012)

Easy:

*Ibanez RG7-CST (RG7-PB1-VV) J-Custom*, hands down.

Mahogany body w/maple top... ebony fretboard... piezo electronics... Lo Pro Edge 7... yeah, pretty much every feature I've ever wanted in one axe, and basically the last guitar I'd ever need.

I think I heard that only about 17 were ever made. Not sure if that's true or not, but I definitely didn't get one during their brief lifespan, and I kick myself for it. Hard.

EDIT: I'd add pics, but don't want to hotlink anyone else's stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2012)

^You know a guitar is badass when theres a Wikipedia article on it. 

Ibanez RG7 CST - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Joking aside, I would LOVE to play one of those pieces of art. Makes me wonder where they all are.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 1, 2012)

7 string Ibanez s
Passive pickups
24 fret
Hardtail
Local native NZ woods


----------

